# Field vs Bullet Point?



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Does it make a difference? Anything illegal for 3D and the like? Looks like bullet points wouldn't dig themselves as deep into things.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I don't like bullet points for 3D because on marginal hits they tend to skip off targets for a miss. Field points, and particularly Saunders points, will dig in and not allow the arrow to slide off the target.

Better to make a nickel than a miss.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

CF -

Actually the shoulder of the field point was developed to prevent deep penetration into things like stumps etc. 
How much of a difference it makes can be debated.

As far as 3D, might want to check some of the rules. 
I think I recall that some classes required field points, but I really haven't followed it that closely.

Viper1 out.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks - field points are probably safest anyway for competition rules.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

I asked the question of "field points" for IBO Trad. What I was told was any screw in point. "Field points" meaning NOT broadheads. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Most of the 3D rules I have read or been exposed to only disallow broadheads and arrows with "outserts", where the point is larger than the shaft diameter, due to catching the foam when removing, as in when carbons first came on the scene...I think most clubs put field points and bullet points in the same category...and are lumped in the generic term "field points". I have not run across any regs that make the difference between bullet and field points....at least in my experience....I use either...never seem to notice the difference.....


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, good to know. Doesn't seem like there should be a difference as they're both the same diameter anyway.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

CFGuy, was reading through some old NFAA stuff and ran across this field/bullet point rule and remembered your thread. Even if it's just trivia to date, it's interesting that yes, at one time, the NFAA, a long time ago, did have a rule for Bowhunter class to use no less than 1/4" concave in the point - a field point. On page 40 of this pdf. http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/history/496-20071022-NostalgiaCorne2001thru2007.pdf.pdf


----------

